# Modern Locomotives



## csinc (Jun 8, 2008)

I know USA makes an SD-70 model, but are there any manufacturers making more modern diesels, like a SD70ace or GEVO? Also is anyone making diesels out metal instead of plastic? 

Thanks! 

-Adam


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo has the 4400 dash 9's and MTH has the dash 8's.


----------

